# Nissan TCM Fork Lift



## lanceh5 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have bought a Nissan Fork Lift, TCM. It appears to have a H20 engine. I think it is a 1970's model, not sure. I starts and runs but the engine has a miss and want to replace the spark plugs, points, rotor, and cap. Someone added a "power resistor" to reduct the voltage to the distributor so it starts on 12 volts and runs on something less similar to the old Chevrolets. Did Nissan every use a "power resistor"in the electrical system?


----------

